# Down to two



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ok, so I have boiled down my choices to two outfits.

Orvis Encounter 8wt 9' Outfit (4 piece)

or

Redington Crosswater 8wt 9' Outfit (2 Piece)

Both of these outfits have outstanding reviews. The Orvis is a little more expensive ($20 more) than the Redington. From what I can tell both are very respected manufacturers and have quality products. Both seem to be about the top of the line for "entry level" fly fisherman. I had a few votes for the Redington in my last post but now I have boiled it down to these two. Also, both of these are available in 6wt, as well as 9'6" as a 6wt.

Appreciate the help fellas!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

decide which has the best warranty then, I've had good luck using Redingtons warranty, not sure the Cross Water has their live time warranty, but a lot of their rods do. If I had to decide on one for the salt I'd definitely go w/an 8wt over a 6wt, I think 9' is a good place to start also. .02 worth


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> decide which has the best warranty then, I've had good luck using Redingtons warranty, not sure the Cross Water has their live time warranty, but a lot of their rods do. If I had to decide on one for the salt I'd definitely go w/an 8wt over a 6wt, I think 9' is a good place to start also. .02 worth


What he said. :thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Test cast both of them and see which one feels better to you.


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

The Crosswater is not a lifetime warranty rod. Fly rods are delicate and can be broken easily and for a few bucks more you can get the lifetime.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Rod*

You cant go wrong with Orvis. No Im not a dealer. Just had a lot of good customer service with Orvis. I prefer a two piece rod because I dont travel, which is the only reason you would go with a four piece. Orvis has excellent customer service and seems to generally care about its customers. I have nothing but good to say about Orvis.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

With all this stated, where's the best place to get a small arsenal of flies? Thinking about a trip to BPS in Destin.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Encounter*

I just got an Encounter 9' 8wt tonight from Orvis in Destin, first Fly rod for me. I also checked out the Redington Crosswater in another store this week, the Redington rod looks fine to me but I think the Encounter is finished a little nicer, better cork for sure, seems to be a little less "floppy" in the store. I mainly got the Orvis because if need help I know I can call the Orvis store or stop by and get some advice. Plus if something breaks you can take it to them for help. I was told that if the Encounter breaks due to your fault in first year you can get one for 50% of new price. 1 yr workmanship warranty. I like to be able to get help locally when I can.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Dragnfly said:


> You cant go wrong with Orvis. No Im not a dealer. Just had a lot of good customer service with Orvis. I prefer a two piece rod because I dont travel, which is the only reason you would go with a four piece. Orvis has excellent customer service and seems to generally care about its customers. I have nothing but good to say about Orvis.


3, and now 4 piece rods have become stiffer than 2 piece rods over the years also


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I broke a 5 year old RS4 Redington in a screen door, had no idea about the warranty, I had bought the set up (rod&reel) from BP on sale for a C-note, anyway I called redington and asked how I could get a tip for it and was told send it all in w/$40 and we'll send you a new or repaired stick, so I did when the rod came back I notice some cracking at the wraps called them back, they said send it back again and for NO MONEY they sent me back a new upgraded rod NOW THAT'S A WARRANTY!!:thumbsup: I'm still fishin' that 8wt most days I'm in the salt.

I've also read info to the effect that newer 4 pc rods cast just as good as 2 piece rods, and a 4 piece is real nice even if you don't travel. I have 1 two piece and it don't even get to fish Ha!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

BigRed38 said:


> With all this stated, where's the best place to get a small arsenal of flies? Thinking about a trip to BPS in Destin.


Better go to the bank 1st if you do what you're thinkin' and get a loan :yes:


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Follow up to Orvis Encounter*

Got the 8wt rod/combo last fall to try and hopefully sneak up on some reds this year, caught a few brim roll casting a bug last fall just before cold weather. I have since done a good bit of casting and had a much more experience friend cast it. They say "its fast" I say as a beginner the better I seem to feel the loading during the back cast the better my front cast seems to be thus Im going to try a slower rod like this
www.gandermountain.com/modperl/prod...OqJ0aDbxjX4N77CRHOn7AmZzM2SVpXNG0aAhSR8P8HAQe ST. Croix 

any other suggestions in this price range? The Orvis definately works and the reel actually has been in the salt several times and been fine with a good wash down. I added a little blue grease where I thought it might need it though when new.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

My personal preference would be the Orvis. I like Redington and have both rods and reels from them. However, of the two packages I think the Orvis is the better one. 

With respect to warranties, typically the lower end rods and reels from manufacturers don't have full replacement warranties like their higher end models. Normally, they are only for manufacturer's defects. The big box stores (Bass Pro or Cabela's), however, are generally pretty good about taking back items they have sold for stuff beyond what the manufacturer would replace if you can somehow demonstrate the issue wasn't caused by you. Warranties are a lifesaver if you ever upgrade to a higher end rod and/or reel. I've returned two rods under warranty and one reel. The reel was for a drag defect on a first generation Hatch reel (great company, by the way). The rods were for a manufacturer's defect (Sage) and a broken tip (my wife slammed the car door on it; Redington). Normally, there is a nominal fee of $30-$50 for handling/processing/shipping for most rod manufacturers. Of note, Sage took awhile to send my rod back (like two months). Good thing I did it in the deep of winter when I lived in Colorado. Hatch footed the bill for the reel. Again, great customer service.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> With all this stated, where's the best place to get a small arsenal of flies? Thinking about a trip to BPS in Destin.


I would post on here. I'm sure some of the local guys that tie would give you some pretty good deals to get you started.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Get your flies from USMC Fly Guy.Local and has all the patterns you'll need.

Robin


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Also check out bigyflyco.com, great prices, doesn't hurt as bad to lose them.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Be more than happy to tie you up a couple of the patterns that I've been slaying big redfish on lately.


----------

